# كيف احسب كمية الزفت



## عاشق الابيض (18 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف احسب كمية الزفت في الخلطة الاسفلتية بصورة دقيقة جدا سواء كانت للطبقة السطحية او طبقة الاساس او للبرايم كوت او تاك كوت
فمثلا انا عندي طريق طوله 5 كم وبعرض 6 م وبسمك 10 فكم هي كمية الزفت فقط

وشكرا​


----------



## مهنس مبتدئى (18 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
لحساب كمية الاسفلت المستخدمة فى اعمال الطرق بشكل عام
= طول المسافة المراد رصفها × عرض المسافة المراد رصفها × سمك الطبقة × كثافة الخلطة
مع مراعاة التحويل فى الواحدات


----------



## طارق حسن محمد فره (20 أغسطس 2009)

كما تفضل الاخ وشرح طول الطريق* عرضه* سماكه الطبقه الاسفلتيه* الكثافه ( والكثافه هنا مقدار ماده البوتمين في الخلطه وهي نسبه متغيره حسب نوع الطبقه والناتج يكون ( طن )


----------



## عاشق الابيض (22 أغسطس 2009)

انا اقصد كمية الزفت 
وهل هذه المعادلة صحيحة
طول الطريق * عرض الطريق * سمك الطريق * الكثافة * ( نسبة الزفت في معادلة الخلط )


ارجو ان اعرف هل معادلتي هذه صحيحة​


----------



## عيد حماد (25 أغسطس 2009)

نسبة الزفت تحدد سلفا" من طريقة التصميم للخلطة (مارشال أو سوبر بيف)
ولتقدير الكمية اللازمة لطريق تضرب هذه النسبة بحجم الطريق من الاسفلت ضرب الكثافة(للخليط)
أي معادلتك صحيحة


----------



## العباده (25 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز طريق حساب القير السيالي ارجو ان الاستفاده منها 

بسمه تعالى

طريقة حساب كمية القير السيالي 


1.	طبقة الاساس القيري 
كمية الاسفلت المستخدم (طن) = مساحة الاسفلت (م2) *السمك (م) * الكثافة (=2.3)
كمية القير السيالي المطلوبة = كمية الاسفلت (طن) * 50 كغم قير /طن ( ملاحظة يتم الحصول على قيمة المحتوى القير من معادلة الخلط job mix او يتم فرضها وفي هذه الحالة فرضنها 50 كغم /طن علما بانها تتراوح بين 40 – 60 كغم /طن )
2.	طبقة السطحية 
كمية الاسفلت المستخدم (طن) = مساحة الاسفلت (م2) *السمك (م) * الكثافة (=2.35)
كمية القير السيالى المطلوبة = كمية الاسفلت (طن) * 50 كغم قير /طن ( ملاحظة يتم الحصول على قيمة المحتوى القير من معادلة الخلط job mix او يتم فرضها وفي هذه الحالة فرضنها 50 كغم /طن علما بانها تتراوح بين 40 – 60 كغم /طن )
3.	طبقة البرايم كوت او التاك كوت 
كمية القير السيالي للبرايم كوت = مساحة الاساس القيري (م2) *0.7 كغم /م2 (ملاحظة البرايم كوت (0.45 – 1.5 ) كغم /م2 )
كمية القير السيالي للتاك كوت = مساحة الاكساء (م2) *0.5 كغم /م2 (ملاحظة البرايم كوت (0.25 – 0.75 ) كغم /م2

والله اعلم


----------



## علي سليم متولي (26 أغسطس 2009)

الحساب بطريقة الفاكتور

9.5 (عرض الطريق )* 05. (السماكة )*2.4 ( الوزن الحجمي ) *052. (نسبة البيوتومين )= 06. للمتر الطولي
اي ان كمية البتومين المطلوبة لطريق مثلا طولة 10 كم هي 
1000*06.= 600 طن 
10 *60 =600طن


----------



## علي سليم متولي (26 أغسطس 2009)

لحساب كمية البيتومين (60 / 70 ) او (80 / 100 )
x= المساحة * السمكة *2.4 ( الوزن الحجمي ) = طن وزن الاسفلت المخلوط للطريق 
x= م2 * م * طن / م3 = طن وزن الاسفلت المخوط للطريق
x * .052 = كمية البيتومين السائل المطلوب للطريق حيث 052. (نسبة البيتومين 600/70 )
فمثلا طريق طولة 10 كم وعرضة 9.5 متر وسماكتة 5سم
10000*9.5 *05. * 2.4 *052. = 593 طن بيتومين سائل


----------



## abu jameel (26 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو فرضنا ان نسبة الزفت وعلى سبيل المثال هي 4.5 % فنضرب كتلة الاسفلت بهذه النسبة لايجاد كمية الزفت المطلوبة ولاي طبقة اما طلية برايم كوت فانها تعتمد على درجة خشونة السطح وتكون نسبة الخلط (1.5 زفت
الى 1 نفط ابيض) حجما اما خلطة البرايم كوت فتكون النسبة (2 زفت الى 1 بانزين ) حجما ولخطورة البانزين 
استعيض عنه بالنفط ايضا علما بان درجة حرارة الرش حوالي 80 مئوي ولا يجوز التبليط على البرايم كوت قبل
مرور 24 ساعة اما التاك كوت فيجب التبليط مباشرة قبل مرور ساعة واحدة ويستهلك البرايم كوت من الخليط 
(من 0.75 لتر الى 1.5 لتر) وحسب خشونة السطح ويستهلك التاك كوت من الخليط (من 0.5 لتر الى 0.75 لتر)
اما كميات الماد المطلوبة لكل طن فتحسب كما يلي :
نسبة المواد الجافة = 100- 4.5 = 95.5 
95.5 مضروبة في نسبة الفلر
95.5 مضروبة في نسبة الحصى
95.5 مضروبة في نسبة الرمل
وبذلك يمكن حساب الكميات المطلوبة لاي طول وانا حاضر لاي سؤال من معادلة الخلط الى الحدل الى كيفية حساب
سرعة الفارشة الى كيفية حساب سيارات النقل واي شىء يخص الاسفلت والسلام عليكم ورمضان مبارك على الجميع


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (31 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورين لكم جميعا من قدم ومن شارك وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## عاشق السهر (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جزيل الشكر لكل شخص قدم لنا معلومه ربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناته


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (13 سبتمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx alooooooooooooooooooot


----------



## sobhyhamed (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## mansy77 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخ أبو جميل ممكن معلومات عن سرعة الفارشة وسيارات النقل؟


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (18 يناير 2012)

المهندس ابو جميل
بعد التحية
اذا يمكنك شرح كيفية تصميم الخلطة الاسفلتية ابتداء من الالف الى الياء فانا بلانتظار مع طلبي برفعة على منتدى الهندسة المدنية اكون شاكر الك
تحياتي


----------

